# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Oriflame kosmetyki opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Co sądzicie o kosmetykach firmy Oriflame? 
Ja ostatnio upatrzyłam sobie żel z Oriflame silk cashmere. Podobno świetnie wygładza skórę. 
A Wy jakie macie opinie na temat tego kosmetyku?

----------


## Gosia

Akurat ten żel jest ok, ale nie tak jak wszystkie kosmetyki z tej firmy.

----------

